# Unable to Shift from Park



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I had this problem before but this time i cant find the problem.
Im not able to shift the car from parkin once its On. I have to turn it off to be able to shift it to Drive.
The biggest problem is that I Have No BRAKE Lights on the back because of this.

I already try the switch and it wont fix the problem, I tried like 3 different ones and the same thing keeps happening it doenst to do anything. I also check all Fuses an there all Good.

What else can it Be?


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Try to connect the switch cables direct to see if you have problem in line.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re:*

What do mean to connect the cables dirrectly?
you mean peel the wires and connect them to the brake switch?

I'l try anything i just need to know what to do.
Thanks.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Make a bridge with a piece of wire.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I havent tried it since i already fixed my 96 altima's water pump. Il probably try fixing the brake lights problem this weekend.


----------

